# Shampoo from CP bars possible?



## RogueRose (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd like to make some shampoo and have CP bars of the scent and basically the characteristics of shampoo I want.  Is there a known process that works for making shampoo from CP bars? I can add ingredients and process if need be, IDK how normal shampoo is made in the first place..


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2014)

You won't find any recipes for shampoo that use cp soap on the following blog; but it does explain how shampoo is made:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=shampoo


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 30, 2014)

Many people use bar soap (made with NaOH) for shampooing hair as well as for general bathing. See the long thread on shampoo bars started by Lindy: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30946

As far as making a liquid shampoo from solid bar soap ... not recommended. Look at making a true liquid soap made with KOH.

There are others who feel, with good reason, that any lye soap is hard on hair, so formulating a shampoo with mild non-soap detergents is the best way to go.


----------



## Susie (Dec 30, 2014)

You can make liquid soap that you use for shampoo using KOH.  If you use NaOH bars and try to get a liquid shampoo, you are going to get the infamous "snot" consistency, I am afraid.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a cousin who uses my regular CP soap as shampoo, and says her hair has never been nicer. I tried it, and it doesn't work for me. I'm sure there are many variables, type of hair, type of water, personal preferences. If this is for your own personal use, I'd try your CP soap and see what you think. You might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Susie (Dec 30, 2014)

I use shampoo bars that I make my self.  Love them!  No more itchy scalp.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm another one that can't use shampoo bars on my hair.  It made my color fade too fast as well as making my hair feel funky.   I've tried several different recipes and gave up.  Will stick to what works for me.  I'm jealous of those who can use their soap though.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 30, 2014)

Shampoo bar may not work for everyone's hair. Though I needed an adjusted period at first, shampoo bar works for me. The biggest benefit of using a shampoo bar for me is that there is no more hair shedding from my already thin/fine hair. It was so bad that I was even stopped by a wig saleslady at the mall asking if I wanted to cover a thinning out spot on my head with a partial wig. 

No, I don't have hair like a model using shampoo bars, (I wish  ) but I am very happy that my hair does not fall out as much as before. Even my husband notices it. My goal is to keep my hair as it is, please God!

Most of time, I use a vinegar rinse after a hair wash, but once a while, I use a good bottle of conditioner only to my hair end(avoiding scalp area) for my wavy & frizz hair .


----------

